# The Witcher-Serie: Coronavirus-Pandemie sorgt für Neubesetzung eines Hexers



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Coronavirus-Pandemie sorgt für Neubesetzung eines Hexers*

						Der Schauspieler Thue Ersted Rasmussen sollte eigentlich in der zweiten Staffel der Netflix-Serie den Hexer Eskel spielen. Die weltweite Coronavirus-Pandemie sorgt nun dafür, dass es eine Neubesetzung gibt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Coronavirus-Pandemie sorgt für Neubesetzung eines Hexers*


----------



## Multithread (28. September 2020)

Vesemir ist nur Geralts Ziehvater, nicht sein Vater.


----------



## Cosmas (29. September 2020)

FAKE NEWS! 

Erm seit wann ist bitte Vesemir Geralts Vater?
Er ist höchstens ein Ziehvater und Ausbilder.

Geralts Vater war der Krieger Korin und seine Mutter die Zauberin Visenna, 
welche ihm auch seinen Namen gab, das war auch nicht Vesemir, wie gerne behauptet wird.


----------

